# Cigar dividers? where to get



## veteranvmb (Aug 6, 2009)

Hello to all: 

Ive been looking around , but havent found any yet. I am looking for some more cedar (subdividors) for lack of a proper name for my humidors. 
Being anal rentitive the way I am, I wanted more than just one or two dividers on some of my humidor shelves. 
How do you buy some that are the correct size, and who offers different sizes. I need a few different ones. 
Also, If i can get them, would you season them, or just figure its small, and it will season on its own, in an already seasoned humidor. 

Much regards Jerry


----------



## Pugsley (Jul 12, 2009)

I always save any of those thin pieces of cedar that are used as packaging and use them for dividers. Not pretty but it does the trick. Also, and I don't know if this is anything you might be interested in but cheaphumidors.com sells cedar trays with a divider for $10. At that price you could cut one up and make your own dividers. They're 12 1/2 x 2 1/4 x 7 1/2.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Pugsley said:


> I always save any of those thin pieces of cedar that are used as packaging and use them for dividers. Not pretty but it does the trick. Also, and I don't know if this is anything you might be interested in but cheaphumidors.com sells cedar trays with a divider for $10. At that price you could cut one up and make your own dividers. They're 12 1/2 x 2 1/4 x 7 1/2.


Bingo! I do this as well.


----------



## weigle (Aug 5, 2009)

good idea, but what about someone like me who needs large dividers for the lower 4" deep portion of a 150 count humidor? I can build them if there is a place online that sells spanish ceder. What about using western cedar?


----------



## Cigar Man Andy (Aug 13, 2008)

Also you can use empty boxes and a saw.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

weigle said:


> good idea, but what about someone like me who needs large dividers for the lower 4" deep portion of a 150 count humidor? I can build them if there is a place online that sells spanish ceder. What about using western cedar?


Do not use american red cedar. It is far too pungent and doesn't possess the same humidification properties.

I think cheaphumidors sells dividers too.


----------



## Cigar Man Andy (Aug 13, 2008)

Herf N Turf said:


> Do not use american red cedar. It is far too pungent and doesn't possess the same humidification properties.
> 
> I think cheaphumidors sells dividers too.


Good point. Spanish Cedar is in the Mahogany family. You can get Mahogany Luan at a great price and it works fine.


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

weigle said:


> good idea, but what about someone like me who needs large dividers for the lower 4" deep portion of a 150 count humidor? I can build them if there is a place online that sells spanish ceder. What about using western cedar?


http://http://www.woodcraft.com/Family/2000680/2000680.aspx

They have stores too you can go to also. I got one 30mins away i am going to visit the weekend for some..


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

thebayratt said:


> http://http://www.woodcraft.com/Family/2000680/2000680.aspx
> 
> They have stores too you can go to also. I got one 30mins away i am going to visit the weekend for some..


I make my own from spanish cedar I get at Woodcraft here in the KC area. I can get 1/4 inch thick X 4 wide and 36 inch long for just under $7. I cut to fit and glue high density foam from a craft store.
I can make a whole lot of dividers under $10.


----------



## jeepthing (Jul 16, 2009)

Messing around on Google
Humidor Divider - Custom humidor dividers : Humidor Central.com
Humidor Accessory Humidor Dividers
Humidor Accessory Humidor Divider - CUBANCRAFTERS


----------



## harley33 (Mar 27, 2009)

Cigar Man Andy said:


> Good point. Spanish Cedar is in the Mahogany family. You can get Mahogany Luan at a great price and it works fine.


Yep - that's what I did. Menards had an unfinished 12' Mahogany base board for ~ $10. Works like a charm.


----------



## Blackcat (Aug 18, 2009)

Learned that Cedar and Mahogany are very hard to get up here. Luckily I found a specialty lumber supplier close to my bulk shipper in Washington hee hee


----------



## Randy_LL (Aug 29, 2009)

jeepthing said:


> Messing around on Google
> Humidor Divider - Custom humidor dividers : Humidor Central.com
> 
> wher i got mine,,


----------

